# 8'6" western MVP 3 for sale



## Mowman62531 (Jun 19, 2004)

Selling my Mvp3, love the blade, getting out of plowing snow. This blade is currently on a 2016 Ram 2500 diesel. Everything works as it should and is perfect shape. I'm asking $4500 Obo, really would like to move this item. Pm me if interested, thanks!


----------



## donny reger (Sep 3, 2019)

is there more pics of your plow


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

donny reger said:


> is there more pics of your plow


May not still be available 2.5 years later


----------



## donny reger (Sep 3, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> May not still be available 2.5 years later


I saw that after I had sent my reply lol. Wish it was that's what I'm looking for, just the mvp3 blade


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

donny reger said:


> I saw that after I had sent my reply lol. Wish it was that's what I'm looking for, just the mvp3 blade


Honestly, that probably wasn't very far off from what that plowside-only would be brand new anyway. Have you priced one out at a dealer?


----------



## donny reger (Sep 3, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Honestly, that probably wasn't very far off from what that plowside-only would be brand new anyway. Have you priced one out at a dealer?


1800 more for new


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

donny reger said:


> 1800 more for new


Yikes, nevermind then.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

This plow has been up a while. Comes with mount and wiring, so when you sell those, your in your price range.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/d/farmington-western-plow/6968264401.html


----------



## donny reger (Sep 3, 2019)

Freshwater said:


> This plow has been up a while. Comes with mount and wiring, so when you sell those, your in your price range.
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/d/farmington-western-plow/6968264401.html


Thanks, I saved this, hoping to find one closer to me here up on the tundra


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

cwren2472 said:


> May not still be available 2.5 years later


I agree...and the OP hasn't been on since they posted this so I will close out for now and if OP comes back, and it is still for sale, they can send me a message

thanks!


----------

